# PedalTrain Mini or Jr?



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

While I don't consider myself a "pedal guy", there are now 4 in use so it's time to get organized. They bounce around in my odds & ends case and I hate scrambling to set them up before gigs so it's time for a small pedal board. That's where you folks come in...

I use the following: Dano TOD & Arion stage tuner for guitar; Boss DD-2 & Boss GE-7 for harp. Alhough there's only 4 pedals, I still use a Voodoo Labs PP2+ as 2 of the pedals need 12V ASA style power. So my question is: Can a PedalTrain Mini house these 4 pedals (and power supply)? I'm really not likely to add to this set-up, less is more in my books, and I want the smallest unit possible... 

Any feedback?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

im 90% positive the JR can have a power supply UNDER the board.

the mini has to have the power supply on top.

the mini will fit everything on top however, including power supply.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, the Jr. has room underneath for a power supply. This is my Jr. Just 4 normal-sized pedals on this would look pretty bare. I think the Mini would be your best bet if you don't plan on adding any more.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Good information folks. I've been considering the Jr. for other reasons (power supply underneath, also small & portable, similar price, available hard case) BUT now think Big Daddy may be right in that it'd be awfully bare, especially with the PP2+ mounted below. Hmmm. Any other thoughts?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I use a Jr. for 3 pedals. Sure it's a bit bare, but at least there's lots of room for space between footswitches. I have a EHX DMM, a TT-200 tuner and a Boss FS5L switch for my UA. Occasionally, I run a Timmy and OCD instead of the attenuator. 

I have a Mini too, but I find it too hard to fit the PSU on top along with pedals and still have decent room. I'd rather use my bigger board and put the PP2 underneath and have my pedals nicely laid out and spaced out.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

under board PSU makes for a very tidy board.


----------



## Andy Tran (Apr 23, 2011)

You can modify the Mini to fit it under.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Stevie,
there's a guy over TGP that performs some mods on pedaltrain, his nickname's Brim and he have a web site. Hope it can help you!
http://www.ninzanstudio.com/
here's some of his work on TGP: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=868829


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i could be totally wrong, but i doubt he wants to dish out that much cash for a pedalboard...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

blam said:


> i could be totally wrong, but i doubt he wants to dish out that much cash for a pedalboard...


Yes, trying to keep it at low-cost as well...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my mini to give you some perspective. I've since replaced the Barber with a Lovepedal Eternity.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

this is my jr...
the boss has since been replaced with a small clone...


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

The mini can be modded really easy if you have a dremel and a cutting tool. but you have to find an old style mini to do it - it needs the kickplate at the back to be solid. no sense spending as much as brim wants for'em, to be fair, if you can do it yourself. i'm currently probably looking at a JR and i've got tuner, 2 OD's, boost, TF/aux switch, so the mini's out, but you should check TGP's show your mini thread if you really wanna get a sense of how much you can fit on one of those. it seems to be a lot.

@chito - nice lookin' DDLG, buddy! how's she workin' for ya?! glad she's got a good home!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@nork - Love it. I have 3 ODs that I'm rotating right now, the DDLG, Timmy and the Lovepedal Eternity.

@steviemac - Like nork said, you can probably mount the PP2 underneath the mini. I use a Godlyke Powerall to power my board so I don't need the space for the power supply. I know it won't work for you as you said you need 12volts to power 2 of your pedals. But just an idea.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe you can build you own bord with the now popular gnorm from Ikea?


----------

